# Jesus -plus or minus nothing???



## Richard King (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a dear friend since my college days ( a Methodist preacher's son) who has maintained for years that NOTHING in the Bible matters but the red letters. He has always said that he is like Thomas Jefferson in that regard, 
only interested in Christ's opinion. 

Now I have another friend who is warning me against LEANING towards Calvin because ( in his opinion ) I am studying the Apostle Paul more than I am studying the words of Jesus. This friend keeps ranting...its all about Jesus...plus or minus nothing!

How would you respond to this position? Is it even worth responding?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 22, 2006)

For one thing, it would be very hard to even make a sound case for the Christian worldview without viewing Scripture as a revealed whole, in light of the doctrines of inspiration, providence, prophecy, etc. There is basically no logical or systematic way to arrive at a position of Jesus' words being the only inspired writing; and that is the position your friend would need to take in order to consistently affirm that they are the only Scriptures worth reading, because of 2 Timothy 3:16.

Also, I would ask him what he makes of the fact that Jesus cited the Old Testament so many times in an authoritative way. Similarly, has he ever read the red letters of John 16:13, where Jesus says the Spirit will guide the disciples into all truth? That of course has massive implications for the necessity, authority and benefit of the other "black-lettered" New Testament Scriptures.


----------



## JohnV (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I have a dear friend since my college days ( a Methodist preacher's son) who has maintained for years that NOTHING in the Bible matters but the red letters.
> 
> How would you respond to this position?



I'm supposing that this person is referring to the red letter Bible, in which Jesus' words are in red. However, its the words in black that tell us that the words in red are Jesus' words.

For example, Matt 19:14: But Jesus said, "Let the little children come to me and do not hinder them, for to such belongs the kingdom of heaven." 

Notice that we know authoritatively that Jesus spoke here; without the black letters we don't really have red letters. 

It seems to me that Matt, Mark, Luke and John wrote the whole gospels, both the words in red and the words in black. If the words in black are not trustworthy, then how do we know the words in red are trustworthy? John and the others wrote both. Either they were inspired by the Spirit to write or they weren't. If only the words in red are inspired, then why were the words in black in Scripture at all? I mean, do we have uninspired (by the Spirit of Christ) Scripture in black, and inspired Scripture in red?



[Edited on 8-22-2006 by JohnV]


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 22, 2006)

This position is utter nonsense, but apparently is widely held by many who attempt to set Jesus against Paul. Basically such a position reveals their view of the authority of the Bible. 

The apostles or those closely associated with them (e.g. Luke, Mark) wrote the N.T. and it is founded upon their authority, from a human standpoint. Their writings are the only way we know anything that Jesus said or did. We believe the scriptures are God-breathed. Are the black letters any less the word of God? This is one more reason to oppose the red letter editions, but it's hard to find a Bible w/o them these days, other than a few study Bibles I can think of.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very good answers. Thanks.


----------

